# so who is going to start a M&M "In Character"???



## Sen Udo-Mal (Dec 12, 2002)

Not me as I have already failed at running one (the in game Deadlands game *sniff, sniff*) but I would love to play in one or even just read it... man do I love this game 

So thoughts anyone? Anyone brave enough to start a group of Supers PbP game? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

What is M&M?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Dec 12, 2002)

Sorry Mutants and Masterminds


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Never heard of it. Is it a Normal RPG or homebrewed?


----------



## King of Old School (Dec 12, 2002)

*Mutants & Masterminds (MnM) ...*

... is a new supers RPG from Green Ronin (the company that publishes the Freeport stuff, Book of the Righteous, etc.).  It's OGL, based on D20 but standalone (like the Everquest RPG).  Gameplay basically follows the D20 model but character creation is point-based, with no classes or HP and levels are very different.

It seems to be selling very, very well.  You can find more info here.

KoOS

P.S.  I don't work for the company or anything, I'm just a big big fan of MnM!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

No! Not another game to be sucked into!
I'm a huge Super Hero buff. I will have to buy that when I have the money.
I'm not sure if I could play with out the book but I'm willing to try if someone could write up a character for me!


----------



## tatijana (Dec 12, 2002)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Sorry Mutants and Masterminds  *





Bummer..here I was thinking I had an opportunity to play "Green" or "Red", just in time for the holidays!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2002)

tatijana said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Bummer..here I was thinking I had an opportunity to play "Green" or "Red", just in time for the holidays! *



Almost squirted diet coke out my nose! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

Sen Udo-Mal,

If you're looking to start up a PbP, recruitment for that usually takes place in the IC forum.  The GSG forum is more for local face-to-face or PBeM games.

I'm sure if you post in the IC forum asking if someone will run /play a M&M game, you'll get some responses - heck, if 4CtF is allowed with M&M, I'd play!!

Good luck!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Dec 13, 2002)

thanks I might do that  
I was not sure if I should post over there to see what interest there is. I am not sure about running it (don't want to) but would love to play... I love supers games and never get to play them very much face-to-face... at least as much as I would like to play them.

I plan on picking up FCtF when the new powers supplement is released. I am not sure how you could combine them though (even though they are both point based buy systems ).


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

There have been quite a few games that started from a player posting "I want to play X type of game.  Anyone else interested in DMing and playing?"  Just make a post, and see if there's interest.

As for M&M/4CtF compatibility - that's the beauty of D20!!  I'm sure we could make it work.


----------



## tatijana (Dec 16, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Almost squirted diet coke out my nose! Thanks for the laugh. *




I guess this means that crispy and peanut are out too, huh?


----------

